# Safety squat bar



## Vern (Dec 5, 2017)

Anyone use one of these my reasons for considering one are

I am 6'2" with long legs no matter what way I squat high, low, I can't keep form

High bar seems best with a frog stance and feet slightly wider than shoulders

Forget about front squats

Been looking at these safety squat bars they seem to place the load out in front more making you sit back

Anyone recommnd one apart from watson which I am sure is good but a lot of candy, need one that fits in a squat rack


----------



## MickyM (Nov 13, 2017)

You could try a goblet squat and load up on a dumbbell. It might help with form.


----------



## Vern (Dec 5, 2017)

Just made one


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

photo? @Vern


----------



## Vern (Dec 5, 2017)

Seems to hit hams quite a lot good for Alf raises gonna try front squats next


----------



## Vern (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Vern (Dec 5, 2017)

A lot of my gear is home made if you look closely at my bumpers there's a set of plates in there I recently cut out of 20mm plate on the flow machine in work weighing 23kg each next project v squat


----------



## Vern (Dec 5, 2017)

Used it tonite while holding onto cage. hits the quads A lot more, seen this done and thought it was a cheat but clearly not


----------

